# New Junior Hunter



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

We have a new Junior Hunter in the Family. Nugget (Dusty's son) finished his 2nd & 3rd leg this weekend in fine style handled by DH's 18 year old daughter. She has been training with him just 9 months, having never previously been exposed to dog sports of any kind. I must be in the genes LOL as her nan was a field trialler in the 60's and her dad too. They both worked well as a team in the field and we are oh sooooo proud of her and Nugget too. 
Now it's on to training for Senior, casting, blinds, honors....... huge leap but she's up for it.
and, Mr. Hugo was most distressed today because he didn't get to play, the monkey. LOL


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

congrats... nugget... go nugget go

beth, moose and angel


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to Nugget and Hubby's daughter. Great accomplishment and I bet they will get even better with time. I think we need some pictures of Mr Hugo. I imagine he has gotten really big.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh wow, that's excellent! I aspire to that some day, I really admire her for being able to do it!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Nugget!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Nugget! What good news, my movie star friend. Best of luck to you and your young handler in the move up to SH. For today though, celebrate your JH with a nice little steak just for you. (but share with little bro Hugo!).


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Thats fantastic news, you must be soooo proud of them both, I'd love to see some pics of Nugget! (fab name by the way!)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-quite an accomplishment for both of them! Congratulations!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! Now where are those pics????


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats Judie!!!! WOOHOO! Yea Nugget!!!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!

Now, where's the pictures?


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Well Judie!! CONGRATULATIONS!! Nugget takes after his old man...nice! Your husband's Daughter has it in the genes too!

Isn't it nice to add more accolades to Nugget's career. He's not just pretty--he's a working boy!!


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

Way to go !!!


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go guys! Great job! Can't wait until Hugo's dubut.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> We have a new Junior Hunter in the Family. Nugget (Dusty's son) finished his 2nd & 3rd leg this weekend in fine style handled by DH's 18 year old daughter. She has been training with him just 9 months, having never previously been exposed to dog sports of any kind. I must be in the genes LOL as her nan was a field trialler in the 60's and her dad too. They both worked well as a team in the field and we are oh sooooo proud of her and Nugget too.
> Now it's on to training for Senior, casting, blinds, honors....... huge leap but she's up for it.
> and, Mr. Hugo was most distressed today because he didn't get to play, the monkey. LOL


 
AWESOME! Way to go Kimberly and Nugget !!!! Good genes ALL around - doggies AND humans!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats to them both!


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

HAHAHA Hugo's debut will be in July at our Nationals. He'll be entered in the WC trial on Wednesday, get cleaned up that night and be in the show ring on Thursday. Can't wait myself to see how he does.
And Ash, if you come early enough, you can come with us to see him run. You will be sooooo proud of him


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay! Congratulations! Someday we hope to be there too! WOo hoo!

Pictures???


----------

